
Ask HN: Whats is the name of this phenomenon mentioned regularly on HN? - amflare
Every so often in the discussions under an article someone will bring up a phenomenon where a source will be wrong about a topic that someone is knowledgeable about or an expert on. But then when they source speaks on a subject that the individual in question knows little to nothing about, they will accept and believe it.<p>Does anyone know what the name of this phenomenon is called?
======
pwg
You may be thinking of "Gell-Mann Amnesia":

[https://www.epsilontheory.com/gell-mann-
amnesia/](https://www.epsilontheory.com/gell-mann-amnesia/)

------
waihtis
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_bias)

Also related:

[https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/942367860709609472?lang=e...](https://twitter.com/nntaleb/status/942367860709609472?lang=en)

------
RandomOpinion
Gell-Mann ammnesia.

